# Custom Commemorative Family Medal



## Wookilar (28 Sep 2016)

(mods, please move if there is a better sub-board for it...not that you need my permission or anything lol)

Has anyone seen this: Custom Commemorative Family Medal from Canex
http://www.canex.ca/custom-commemorative-family-medal.html?utm_source=CANEX+Newsletter&utm_campaign=48795274b3-Newsletter_39_EN9_19_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_798a07702a-48795274b3-249056861&mc_cid=48795274b3&mc_eid=a1aaa6bd6a#

I'm not sure what I think of it.... more importantly I'm *really* not sure what NinerD will think of it...

Opinions?


----------



## Occam (28 Sep 2016)

When I got the e-mail from CANEX announcing it, the first thing I thought was "Great.  Now it isn't just the RCL allowing people to purchase their own medals...".

Edit to add:  I'm talking about this:


----------



## Wookilar (28 Sep 2016)

Well sir....know I really know what I think of it. I hadn't put it in that kind of context.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2016)

Every Frontiersman needs to start somewhere.


----------



## Occam (28 Sep 2016)

I see value in a gag gift...but if I came home one day and handed my wife a medal for being a military spouse (when she was one, at least), I'm pretty sure she'd think I'd lost it.  It would become one more item that wouldn't see the light of day, stuffed in a drawer somewhere.  

Kinda like the Actifry I bought her for our anniversary.  Who knew that even though kitchen appliances are listed as the modern 4th anniversary gift, that if you actually buy one, you vastly decrease your chances of reaching a 5th anniversary?


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Sep 2016)

This was in my email...


http://www.canex.ca/custom-commemorative-family-medal.html?utm_source=CANEX+Newsletter&utm_campaign=48795274b3-Newsletter_39_EN9_19_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_798a07702a-48795274b3-248356781&mc_cid=48795274b3&mc_eid=c07ee52b24


----------



## Wookilar (28 Sep 2016)

bahaha I was thinking mine would react the same.

In all seriousness, we've had a number of discussions over the years as to how to "properly" recognize the spouse's (and family's) contribution..when my OC gave her her roses at my DWD I loudly whispered that she was allergic and the poor guy nearly went into shock lol.

In PSP's defence, they do say at the bottom of the webpage that it is a "commemorative medal" and is to be worn on the right side of the chest.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2016)

We must have had a lot of Polish Aristocracy emigrate to Canada, or so it would seem, with all these medals starting to show up.   Perhaps  the Grand Dukedom of Pomerania and Livonia would be more appealing?


I used to laugh at those people who paid money for Polish titles that included a medal or award of some sort, so that they could add a list of post-nominal titles on a business card.  Now it seems that practice is now here.  

Perhaps, CANEX will come out with some Baronet, Dukedom, or other regal titles that we can purchase.  Who knows?  A trend seems to have started.


 [


----------



## Wookilar (28 Sep 2016)

Duke Wookilar of Annapolis..... I don't know George, I kind of like the sound of that  ;D

edit: new email from PSP...pic shows the medal on the left. Lady suitably dressed in black  :


----------



## brihard (28 Sep 2016)

That's lame. And yet some odd ducks will buy it, I'm sure.


----------



## McG (28 Sep 2016)

Does it really hurt anyone if somebody gets a couple of these so their kids feel some sort of recognition for all that time mom or dad is away?


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Sep 2016)

Sort of on topic ... but showing that wives (used to) have a sense of humour.

Staff college was, broadly, not a pleasant experience while we were doing it; it all sounds grand, now, decades later, over pints in the mess, but ...  [:'(

If it was bad for us it could be hell on wives. We had, often, been busy on regimental duty, sometimes a bit too busy to do our fair share of the "family work," but staff college took that to a whole new level, especially for couples with small children.

Anyway when we finished staff college we were allowed to add yet more post-nominals to our names ~ _psc_, _ptsc_, _pfsc_, etc, depending upon which college one attended and for how long. The wives used to have a bang up end of course party in at least some of the colleges in which, amongst other things, they all bought home their own "graduation scrolls" with the post-nominal _phtsc_, which stood for "pushed hubby through staff college." And, by golly, they earned it all ... the big party (which made a substantial addition to each husband's mess bill .. who knew champagne and fancy desserts could be that expensive?) and the knowledge that they were (partially, sometimes largely) responsible for making a bunch of ordinary army officers better then anyone thought they could be.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Sep 2016)

We were roaring with laughter at this today in the office.  My boss wants to buy one for his cat who's always been supportive of him.  I said I wanted to see him pin it on her.  That would be a show to watch.

My wife would lose her shit if I handed her that, don't think I could get out of gun range fast enough.


----------



## expwor (28 Sep 2016)

You realize now some Walt is going to show up on a Remembrance Day parade sporting one of these medals on "his" tunic next to "his" jump wings and pathfinder badge
Yes, very much tongue in cheek  ;D

Tom


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Sep 2016)

No, I'll wear it on the right side of my tunic underneath my command badge.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2016)

I saw this today and we all had a laugh at work. What an absolute joke. Some dependa thought this up so s/he could wear it on their "My spouse defends your freedom" 4XL T-Shirt at the MFRC.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2016)

You know that those ladies who left here in a huff are still lurking around somewhere and likely took offence to that.  They will be going on a rampage on reddit now.


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Some dependa thought this up so s/he could wear it on their "My spouse defends your freedom" 4XL T-Shirt at the MFRC.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No, I'll wear it on the right side of my tunic underneath my command badge.


Shadow box.... between my old Warrior Badge and the 1812 Pin.  If only I was worthy of a CADTC _Corps_  patch.

Oh the stories I could tell......    :nod:


----------



## MJP (29 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You know that those ladies who left here in a huff are still lurking around somewhere and likely took offence to that.  They will be going on a rampage on reddit now.



The upside is they actually just go away...


----------



## Wookilar (29 Sep 2016)

Showed the boss this last night...she was not impressed. As E.R. said above, my experience in the UT program at RMC was very similar wrt the support from the family. I certainly became the weird guy in the basement that came to bed sometimes. Quickest 3 years of my career though lol.

To show appreciation though...I'm pretty sure this is not the right way to do it. My mom might be tickled I suppose, but she didn't do it; Niner is still doing it now that I'm back in school again.

Buying a gong is not the way to do it. This is not a collectors edition commemorative coin. This is being advertised by PSP as a medal awarded by the government (hence the latest ad with the pic).

Now...if HRM (or said Canadian rep lol) would pen a quick note of appreciation to Niner..that might get some traction from her. It's not me that PSP has to convince this is a good thing...it's the spouses. And mine isn't interested in the least.

Not only in bad taste, but ineffectual as well (which is way worse).


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2016)

I have had several certificates presented to Niner and she is less than impressed.


----------



## Wookilar (29 Sep 2016)

She as well. That's why I implied an actual letter, written by someone of some import, that hopefully knew a bit about what the hell they are talking about, would be better.

Something genuine.

This....this is not.


----------



## Lumber (29 Sep 2016)

Who the heck is this "niner"  everyone keeps referring to?!  ???


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Who the heck is this "niner"  everyone keeps referring to?!  ???



Spouse?


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Who the heck is this "niner"  everyone keeps referring to?!  ???



In army radio speak, niner is the CO.  Ergo, for home, she who must be obeyed...


----------



## Lumber (29 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> In army radio speak, niner is the CO.  Ergo, for home, she who must be obeyed...





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Spouse?



Ahhhh right.

In the Navy we refer to this person as Canadian Home Fleet, or CANHOMEFLT for short.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Sep 2016)

Spouse is correct.

In the Navy we call her/him Admiral of the Home Fleet. Lumber beat me to it.

But you could also accidentally pick up a Tail-end Charlie .... That's happened to me once.  [


----------



## cavalryman (29 Sep 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Spouse is correct.
> 
> In the Navy we call her/him Admiral of the Home Fleet. Lumber beat me to it.
> 
> But you could also accidentally pick up a Tail-end Charlie .... That's happened to me once.  [


And in the Navy, a Tail-end Charlie would be?


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Spouse is correct.
> 
> In the Navy we call her/him Admiral of the Home Fleet. Lumber beat me to it.
> 
> But you could also accidentally pick up a Tail-end Charlie .... That's happened to me once.  [





			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> Ahhhh right.
> 
> In the Navy we refer to this person as Canadian Home Fleet, or CANHOMEFLT for short.



Must be a Weirdroom thing, never heard those terms before.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Sep 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> And in the Navy, a Tail-end Charlie would be?



It's taken from the "Charlie" position in a convoy escort screen: The Charlie position was astern of the whole convoy and escort group, meant to pick up survivors of a sinking. As a result, it looked like whoever was in that position followed the convoy everywhere it went, hence the "Tail-end" nickname.

A "Tail-end Charlie" then became the derogatory term for women (sorry no men in those days) one would 'pick-up" on a first harbour visit who would follow the ship around from port to port to hitch up with the same sailor she picked up at the first visit, sometimes (never  ) on expectations that the sailor had never done anything to lead her to believe.

I picked one who followed me from Everett, to Seattle, to Olympia, who I finally managed to outrun after. finally, Portland Oregon.  ;D


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> A "Tail-end Charlie" then became the derogatory term for women (sorry no men in those days) one would 'pick-up" on a first harbour visit who would follow the ship around from port to port to hitch up with the same sailor she picked up at the first visit, sometimes (never  ) on expectations that the sailor had never done anything to lead her to believe.



aka "Seagulls"?


----------



## cavalryman (29 Sep 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> It's taken from the "Charlie" position in a convoy escort screen: The Charlie position was astern of the whole convoy and escort group, meant to pick up survivors of a sinking. As a result, it looked like whoever was in that position followed the convoy everywhere it went, hence the "Tail-end" nickname.
> 
> A "Tail-end Charlie" then became the derogatory term for women (sorry no men in those days) one would 'pick-up" on a first harbour visit who would follow the ship around from port to port to hitch up with the same sailor she picked up at the first visit, sometimes (never  ) on expectations that the sailor had never done anything to lead her to believe.
> 
> I picked one who followed me from Everett, to Seattle, to Olympia, who I finally managed to outrun after. finally, Portland Oregon.  ;D



 :rofl:

 :cheers:


----------

